# Bunny Hop Video Analyse



## sebbo87 (12. Juni 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

wie ich hier beim Mitlesen schon bemerken konnte, gibt es ja viele, die fahrtechnisch sehr versiert sind!

Deshalb würde ich euch bitten, doch mal einen kurzen Blick auf die 2 Videos, in denen ich mich am Bunnyhop versuche , zu werfen.
Sind auch ca. nur 15 Sekunden lang, einmal normale Geschwindigkeit, einmal Zeitlupe. Im Prinzip zweimal das selbe, vlt erkennt ihr ja Unterschiede?



Mich würde interessieren, was ich besser machen kann - anders machen muss. Vom Anfahren bis zur Landung - besonders natürlich der Moment des Absprungs..
Lass euch nicht davon irritieren, dass ich beim Sprung nach unten sehe - hab mich irgendwie sehr stark auf den Absprung konzentriert.
Normalerweise schaue ich nach vorne, besonders wenn Bäume in der Nähe sind

Schonmal danke für eure Hilfe 

Grüße
basti


----------



## Machiavelli (12. Juni 2011)

Du machst noch den klassischen Schweinehop. Musst stärker nach hinten ziehen, so dass das Vorderrad schon ordentlich Höhe hat und dann erst nach vorne schieben, damit das Hinterrad nachkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (12. Juni 2011)

Genau, du ziehst das Hinterrad aus den Beinen hoch. Check mal den Unterschied:


----------



## radjey (13. Juni 2011)

Wenn man die Videos rückwärts abspielen würde, würds ungefähr passen


----------



## sebbo87 (13. Juni 2011)

Hmm, diese Schweinehop Geschichte habe ich schon irgendwie befürchtet..

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, müsste ich also beim Absprung das Vorderrad deutlicher anheben und meinen Arsch  viel weiter nach hinten verlagern. Wenn ich dann die Körperspannung  aufbaue - also Beine strecke - dürfte die Hüfte mehr oder weniger  automatisch Richtung Vorbau gehen!?


----------



## Marc B (13. Juni 2011)

Ich bringe die Hüfte bewusst nach vorne, automatisch durch das Strecken der Beine halte ich nicht für die optimale Bewegungsanleitung  Du kannst es auch in zwei Phasen üben, also erstmal nur den Impuls nach hinten inkl. Vorderrad hoch und wenn du dafür ein gutes Gefühl hast, dann den Hüftimpuls zum Vorbau dazu vollziehen.


----------



## Quator94 (27. Juni 2011)

Würde meine Technik auch mal gerne analysieren lassen 

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynzeT2l7z3I&feature=youtube_gdata[/nomedia]


----------



## chem (27. Juni 2011)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Würde meine Technik auch mal gerne analysieren lassen
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynzeT2l7z3I&feature=youtube_gdata


das video ist privat.


----------



## Quator94 (27. Juni 2011)

Sorry, habe es jetzt geändert...


----------



## Marc B (27. Juni 2011)

@Quator94: Sieht sehr nach einem Standardhop aus. Übe das Ganze doch besser im Rollen. Dann kannst du die Bewegung besser umsetzen vom Timing her.

Hier die ausführliche Beschreibung dafür: *KLICK*

Du ziehst das Hinterrad aus den Beinen hoch. Hier siehst du den Unterschied:






Viel Spaß weiterhin beim Üben!


----------



## felon (27. Juni 2011)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Würde meine Technik auch mal gerne analysieren lassen
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynzeT2l7z3I&feature=youtube_gdata



Von der Sprunghöhe  her würde ich vermuten, dass Du nur nach oben ziehst. Ist ja nicht wirklich zu sehen.
Du musst nach oben und hinten ziehen, also das Gewicht nach hinten verlagern in Phase 1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quator94 (27. Juni 2011)

Das ist ja schonmal etwas Feedback 
Werde morgen nochmal eine neue Trainingsrunde starten.

Ist der Kamerawinkel für euch ok, oder sollte ich von einer anderen Position filmen?


----------



## chem (28. Juni 2011)

nein, der Kamerawinkel ist ziemlich schlecht. 

wäre besser wenn man mehr von dir sehen könnte.


----------



## lekanteto (28. Juni 2011)

Dann will ich auch mal 
Über Hinweise, was ich alles besser machen könnte, wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Marc B (29. Juni 2011)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal
> Über Hinweise, was ich alles besser machen könnte, wäre ich sehr dankbar.



Schaut gut aus  Jetzt an Hindernissen üben, wie zB Schuhkartons, um noch mehr Höhe zu erreichen!


----------



## sebbo87 (3. Juli 2011)

So, leider bin ich zuletzt kaum zum Üben gekommen. Wollte trotzdem mal checken, ob ein Ansatz von einem bhop zu erkennen ist.
Was denkt ihr? 


@lekanteto: das sieht echt schon top aus!


----------



## chem (3. Juli 2011)

sehr guter Ansatz sogar, nur weiter Üben dann wird das noch viel besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lekanteto (4. Juli 2011)

sebbo87 schrieb:


> @lekanteto: das sieht echt schon top aus!





Marc B schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus  Jetzt an Hindernissen üben, wie zB Schuhkartons, um noch mehr Höhe zu erreichen!


Vielen Dank für euer Feedback 
Ich habe es jetzt noch über ein Hindernis versucht.
Ich denke, dass ich in der ersten Phase zu sehr nach oben ziehe und zu wenig nach hinten.
Wenn ich weiter nach hinten ziehe, habe ich Angst, dass das Hinterrad unter mir durch rollt und ich auf meinem Ar... lande. Oder zumindest bin ich so weit hinten, dass ich mit der Hüfte nicht mehr schnell genug vor zum Lenker komme.
Habt ihr Tipps, wie ich es besser machen kann?
P.S.: Mit welcher Windows SW kann ich das Video einfach bearbeiten, so dass es hier in Zeitlupe abgespielt wird? Ich hatte mit Avidemux die Framerate auf 10 gesetzt, aber dann wird es hier auf der mtb-news Plattform nicht mehr abgespielt.


----------



## sebbo87 (5. Juli 2011)

chem schrieb:


> sehr guter Ansatz sogar, nur weiter Üben dann wird das noch viel besser.



Danke für die Rückmeldung.
Dann bin ich diesmal ja auf dem richtigen Weg. Jetzt heißts üben, üben, üben und dann hoffe ich, dass du Recht hast


----------



## Mac-Metal (20. Juli 2011)

Hey Ihr!

Kurz bevor ich diese Woche auf Plattform-Pedalen umgestiegen bin, hatte ich erste Erfolge zu verzeichnen bzw. die Grundlage verstanden.

"Phase 1" mit dem Zurück- und Hochreissen ist klar.

Nur jetzt mit den Plattform-Pedalen frag ich mich, ob ich mich denn verkeilen muss, wenns in "Phase 2" zum Hochziehen des Hinterrads kommt. Quasi die Fußspitze nach unten zeigen lassen und Druck in annähernd die Waagrechte bringen?

Oder ist das eher ne Sache mit der Verlagerung des Gewichts?

Als ich es das erste mal mit Plattform-Pedalen probierte, gings schon mächtig in die Hose, da ich den hinteren Teil des Bikes direkt per Pedal (wie gewohnt) hochziehen wollte.

Ich bin nahe dran!!!! 
Gruß Tom


----------



## lekanteto (20. Juli 2011)

Mac-Metal schrieb:


> Nur jetzt mit den Plattform-Pedalen frag ich mich, ob ich mich denn verkeilen muss, wenns in "Phase 2" zum Hochziehen des Hinterrads kommt. Quasi die FuÃspitze nach unten zeigen lassen und Druck in annÃ¤hernd die Waagrechte bringen?


Ich mit meinem begrenzten Halbwissen glaube, dass man das Hinterrad hochbekommt, indem man das Fahrrad mit dem Armen am Lenker unter sich durchzieht.
Verkeilen braucht man sich also nur um den Kontakt mit den Pedalen nicht zu verlieren.
Ich finde folgendes Video ganz toll:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCFcpSwUyeg&feature=related"]âªRyan Leech in slow motion -HD 720p-â¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Marc B (20. Juli 2011)

Genau, beim Bunny Hop zieht man das HR nicht wie beim Standard Hop mit den Beinen zu sich hoch, sondern es folgt der zuvor hochgezogenen Vorderrad nachdem man aus der nach hinten gelehnten Position den Körper dynamisch zum Vorbau bewegt hat.


----------



## radjey (21. Juli 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Genau, beim Bunny Hop zieht man das HR nicht wie beim Standard Hop mit den Beinen zu sich hoch (...)


----------



## ride-FX (21. Juli 2011)

hm mMn sollte man erstmal lernen bisl aufn Hinterrad die Balance zu halten.... dann braucht man im Stand nur aufs Hinterrad gehen und das Rad ordentlich nach vorne schieben. die Beine werden dabei angezogen...

das Bike wird aber nicht durch die füße hochgezogen, daher ist es auch möglich n Bunnyhop mit Omapedalen zu machen....

auch die Bewegung in den Videos sin ja mal voll übertrieben und ohne jeglichen flow. aber vllt. sollte es ja nur sein um die bewegung im ungefähren zu verdeutlichen..


----------



## Mac-Metal (24. Juli 2011)

Die ersten Bunny Hop Versuche mit den für mich neuen Platform-Pedalen waren milde ausgedrückt katasrophal! 

Aber nachdem ich begriffen hab, dass man nen Sprung/Drop, den ich seither ohne jegliche Körper- bzw. Schwerpunktveränderung gefahren bin, nun mit nem Ziehen des Lenkers einleitet und anschließend das Bike wieder von sich weg drückt, klappt das so langsam.

Mensch, mit den Plattform-Pedalen muss man zwar mehr arbeiten auf den Trails, hat aber gleich mehr Flow... Werd fleißig weiter üben! harr harr
Macht Laune!


----------



## Paradoxusus (26. Juli 2011)

Hi!
Ich nutze einfach mal diesen Threat für eine Frage zum BunnyHop, auch wenn ich noch kein Video dazu habe (ist ja auch noch kein Hopser raus gekommen).
Mein Problem ist, dass ich das Vorderrad einfach nicht hoch genug bekomme um die Hüfte dynamisch zum Vorbau zu bewegen. Die Zeit (bzw. Abstand des Vorderrads zum Boden) reicht einfach nicht aus. 

So langsam habe ich das Gefühl es ist auch sehr von der Rahmengeometrie des Bikes abhängig ob man das Vorderrad gut hoch reißen kann!? Auf jeden Fall klappt es beim Canyon Nerve AM 6.0 2011er überhaupt nicht.

Meine Technik:

1. Flats parallel, linker Fuß vorne, rechter (starker Fuß) hinten, leicht in Fahrt (etwas schneller als Schrittgeschwindigkeit)

2. Ich gehe leicht in die Hocke, Arme knicken ein 

3. Ich stoße mich mit den Armen vom Lenker ab, und mit den Beinen stoße ich mich nach Hinten ab, dabei bewege ich den Körper soweit wie möglich nach hinten  

Was passiert dann:

es reißt "wie blöde" an den Armen sobald der vordere Teil des Bikes abhebt, ich versuche mit meinem ganzen Gewicht nach hinten zu kippen und es zerrt mich sofort wieder nach vorne. Das Resultat ist ein 25cm Hops mit dem Vorderrad 

Was habe ich probiert:

- mehr Druck auf den hinteren Dämpfer, ProPedal ist aktiv

- um die Angst zu nehmen habe ich auf weichen Grund versucht das Bike so hoch zu zerren und mich soweit nach hinten zu lehnen, dass ich nach hinten umkippe und bestenfalls auf den Füßen lande mit dem Bike stehend auf dem Hinterrad in der Hand oder ich auf dem Rücken mit dem Bike auf mir drauf (ich habe es nicht hinbekommen nach hinten umzufallen...)

- die "dynamische Hüftbewegung" (Steamf**ck) habe ich aus der Grundposition heraus (ohne Vorderrad hoch reißen) geübt und das klappt ganz gut, Körperspannung wird gehalten, der Hinterbau hopst hoch, von den Pedalen rutsche ich nicht ab  

- ich stoße mich mit dem Armen am Lenker ab, lehne mich nach hinten und ziehe dann den Lenker in Richtung Brust -tadaaaaaa- Das Vorderrad kommt richtig gut hoch! ABER die Arme sind dann angewinkelt und den Steamf**ck sehe ich in allen Lehrvideos immer mit gestreckten Armen

Hat vielleicht noch Jemand ein paar Tipps für mich oder kann man ohne Video gar nichts dazu sagen? Umsetzen funktioniert mittlerweile ganz gut genauso wie der Trackstand immer besser geht, aber eben der BunnyHop hängt im Progress...


----------



## ride-FX (26. Juli 2011)

die ganze bewegung is mist. bekomm erst maln gefühl für ich steh aufn hinterrad und wie weit du mit dem arsch hinter musst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paradoxusus (26. Juli 2011)

Ich lehne den Arsch soweit hinter wie es die Länge meiner Arme zulässt. Noch weiter hinter komme ich nur wenn ich den Lenker los lasse und dann sitze ich auf dem Hinterrad ;-)


----------



## Povver (26. Juli 2011)

Hm so wie das Parox.... Beschreibt sieht das bei mir auch derzeit aus! Weis auch nicht wie ich das Bike vorne so hoch bekommen soll. Das einzige wie es klappt ist, wenn ich den Schwung der Gabel ausnutze.


----------



## =bergi= (26. Juli 2011)

Povver schrieb:


> Hm so wie das Parox.... Beschreibt sieht das bei mir auch derzeit aus! Weis auch nicht wie ich das Bike vorne so hoch bekommen soll. Das einzige wie es klappt ist, wenn ich den Schwung der Gabel ausnutze.



Vielleicht helfen solche Videos dabei?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkiJpTkm71Y&playnext=1&list=PL3D37A1B0897F0DFF"]âªMTB ESSENTIAL TECHNIQUES 06 The Bunnyhopâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Marc B (26. Juli 2011)

@Paradoxusus: Wie lang ist denn dein Vorbau? Ein kürzerer könnte da helfen.

Hast du einen Knick in der Hüfte? Das sehe ich immer wieder bei Bunny Hop Novizen. Am besten du filmst dich mal und stellst das hier rein!

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Dirty_Scott (26. Juli 2011)

Hi hoffe ihr könnt mir mal tipps geben was ich noich verbessern kann!!!

Schaut es euch an bin für jeden tip offen!!!
Fängt erst ab 12 sek. an

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15117

ALso schön fleißig kommentieren und Tips geben!!!


GretzZZzZ


----------



## ride-FX (26. Juli 2011)

üb noch 100mal! und danach noch 100mal, dann wird das schon.


----------



## Marc B (26. Juli 2011)

Dirty_Scott schrieb:


> Hi hoffe ihr könnt mir mal tipps geben was ich noich verbessern kann!!!



Jetzt anfangen mit Hindernissen zu üben, also ein Schuhkarton oder sowas


----------



## Paradoxusus (28. Juli 2011)

@Marc B

Sobald es mir möglich ist werde ich mal ein Video nachliefern 
Aber was meinst du mit "...einen Knick in der Hüfte?"


----------



## Marc B (28. Juli 2011)

Paradoxusus schrieb:


> @Marc B
> 
> Sobald es mir möglich ist werde ich mal ein Video nachliefern
> Aber was meinst du mit "...einen Knick in der Hüfte?"



Oberkörper zu weit nach vorne gelehnt 

Bin auf dein Video gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonF (8. September 2011)

Darf ich auch mal? 
Also ich bin eigentlich grundsätzlich einigermaßen zufrieden mit meinem Bunnyhop (Höhe ist auch ok und so) Aber irgendwie mache ich häufig einen "Nosedive to Frontwheelbonk" wie es 525rainer mal in einem Artikel treffend genannt hat. 
Vor allem auf dem Trail ist das irgendwie manchmal störend und auch iwie unstylisch. Außerdem steuersatzmordend, wenn ich mich nicht täusche...
Ich kann zwar auch mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitg landen, aber, da bewege ich meine Hüfte dann nicht ganz zum Vorbau vor, was die Bewegung weniger dynamisch macht und die Sprunghöhe verringert. 
Was kann ich denn besser machen? Muss ich mit meinen Beinen der Aufwärtsbewegung des Hinterrades nachgeben, um in eine zentralere Landeposition zu kommen? Hier mal mein Video (übrigens meine Erstes )

Danke fürs Schauen und Helfen schonmal


----------



## Deleted223213 (8. September 2011)

Ich glaube Anfänger mit Clickis neigen oft zum Schweinehop.
Ohne Clickis merkt man direkt worauf es ankommt um das Hinterrad hochzuziehen.


----------



## LeonF (8. September 2011)

Direkt hab ichs jetzt nicht gemerkt (auch mit Flats...) 
Aber du hast wohl schon Recht, dass man mit Klicks eher zum Schweinehop neigt...
Das ist ja sogar so wenn man normalerweise mit Flats fährt und dann mit Klicks einen Bunnyhop machen will. Da kommt dann auch oft unbewusst ein Schweinehop raus.

Gibts Meinungen zum Video?


----------



## lekanteto (8. September 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> Gibts Meinungen zum Video?


vanbike.at hat einen mMn guten Kommentar direkt zu deinem Video geschrieben (Nur zur Info. Bei meinem Video hatte ich nämlich erst später gesehen, dass User dort direkt kommentiert hatten.)
Ich denke auch, du solltest versuchen, das Bike mit deinen Armen unter dir durch nach vorne und oben zu ziehen/schieben.


----------



## dude_180 (8. September 2011)

lernt vom Großmeister:"Leff Lenosky"
nach 1er minute erklärt er wie man den bunny hop macht:[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-BiuwxAouw&feature=related"]Tricktionary (2 or 5)      - YouTube[/nomedia]
eine wen nicht die bester erklärung die ich je gehört-gesehen hab, viel spaß beim üben xD


----------



## PiR4Te (8. September 2011)

@LeonF

Ich bin momentan im gleichen Stadium, werde auch mal die Tipps von *vanbike.at* aus deinem Videokommentar probieren.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bimmelbirne (28. September 2011)

Ich habe noch vor ein Jahr aktive Kraftsport betrieben und bin dadurch auch ziemlich schwer. (Auf 172cm schlappe 85kg bin mit Muskeln bepackt.) 

Trotzdem fühlt sich das Hochziehen eines VR so an wie 100kg Eisen.  Bekomme das VR nur ein paar cm hoch mehr auch nicht, kann es sein das ich mich nicht genug nach hinten beuge?


----------



## lekanteto (28. September 2011)

Bimmelbirne schrieb:


> kann es sein das ich mich nicht genug nach hinten beuge?


Klar, kann es sein; muss aber nicht 
Stell ein Video rein und dir kann jemand besser helfen.


----------

